# Freigestelltes Objekt in ein anderes Bild einfügen



## Avicenna (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
vermutlich handelt es sich um ein ganz einfaches Problem: Ich habe soeben ein Objekt freigestellt (ein Objekt aus einem Bild herausgeschnitten) und möchte dieses nun in ein anderes Bild einfügen, wobei das ausgeschnittene Bild verkleinert werden soll. Wie kann ich es in das andere Bild einfügen? Wenn ich das Objekt einfach mit der Maus hinüberziehe, so wird bloß die Umrandung verschoben, nicht das Bild.

Viele Grüße,
Avicenna


----------



## _L_ (13. Mai 2007)

Hi

Du musst das, was du in deiner Auswahl hast kopieren, um es dann im anderen Bild einfügen zu können:

- Auswahl erstellen (Achtung: Die richtige Ebene auswählen)
- Bearbeiten -> Kopieren (Crtl+c)
- Zum zweiten Bild wechseln (dort wo das Objekt eingefügt werden soll)
- Neue Ebene erstellen
- Bearbeiten -> Einfügen (Crtl+v)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
Lg _L_


----------

